# Nissan Connect and HD Radio



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a 2021 Versa. I have scanned the local AM and FM bands, and I have set my preferred stations in the presets. Most of the FM stations advertise that they broadcast in HD, but Nissan Connect does not show these as HD stations. I am missing these stations' sub channels. 

How do I get my new car to receive HD signals?


----------

